# Poetry Time



## Quizbiz (Feb 4, 2005)

I am bored so why not share my poem I had to wirte this week for english. We had to write a poem based on a picture, but since I had to turn in the picture, all you need to know is that this takes place during the dust bowl.

Nir Levy
January 24, 2005
8C, of Mice and Men Unit

Not Much Left

I stare into the emptiness
that was once so full of life.
I must care for my two children
without a loving wife.
An endless span of worthless land
is almost all thats left.
Perhaps there is no future here;
nothing but Gods theft.

Why did God steal my farm
leaving it as dirt and mud?
My car is now my prized possession
and my land is just a dud.
What aches me is not my dieing land,
but the kids that beg to live
and that the seeds that beg to drink
but I have nothing to give
and nothing to provide.
What can the future hold for an old man like me?
All that matters is lost,
turned into debris.


----------

